# Anyone try HO Jel Claws tires



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Anyone tried these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Jel-Slot-Ca...oryZ2618QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Jel-Slot-Ca...oryZ2618QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 440gtx (May 25, 2005)

I've got some for the AFX/MT/XT. I run them on some cars that we drag race. They do a pretty good job for what we do. I haven't tried them for cornering yet but they should do ok. They are about .020" taller than stock XT tires.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the info.

How about making tires from silicone tubing? I think I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## sped (Nov 20, 2004)

Yes, 

I bought a set - complained about their quality - and got a refund. They do stick quite well. But for something that is supposed to be a direct replacement for XT tires they are way too large in diameter. The quality problem I had was for an injection molded product it had a ton of flash, plus the front of the tire has an awful mark right in the center of it where the runner from the mold is. I have way better tires for less money from the hobbyists that make their own tires.

If they take a stab at correcting the size it may actually be a decent tire.... but I did not care for them.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

They're also dust magnets. I'm always complimented for a clean racing surface, yet after a lap or two they looked like chia-tires.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Not sounding too good here.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Too tall is usually not a good sign... but I learned the hard way that my "perfect" compound and setup for plastic sectional track was a disaster on a routed track. So one man's experience regarding the handling of a specific tire only has value if he also advises of the racing surface.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

We tried them on a MaxTrax and SwamperGenes Tomy track. They only work for about 2 or 3 laps. JUNK


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Let me chime in here. Some silicone when brand new are dust magnest. The Wizard black laws were that way and yo have to lightly scuff them with scotch biright before using them. It made all the difference in the woirld

Roger Corrie


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I have never scuffed any of my tires, but I will try that before I call them junk again


----------



## lbishov (Sep 21, 2004)

I've tried the Jel Claws also... not too happy about their performance on tjets and AFX Magnatraction's. They seem to work better than the stock rear tires on Tomy Turbo SRT's. The write-up sure sounded good though....


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I got my MT/XT Jel Claws in last night and tested them. On the Dyno the turned a 1.97 running mile vs 2.0 for stock tires. They pulled just a hair better on the skid pad and did get dusty quick. I haven't tested a pair scuffed up yet. They are a hard compound very similar to stock tires. Now the came in at .480 vs .464 diameter for stock tires. My conclusion is they are better than stock tires. The larger diameter gave a hair better top end and since they did slightly better on the skid pad which considering they lifted the rear end by almost .02 means they do have better bite.

I need to put them on my poly magnet XT and see if the tires stay on or spin off. They are on the XT I tested just a hair tighter. On the running mile I can see the stock tires move back and forth on the rim the Jels did not move. However I also noticed they produced more vibration than the stock tires did so they aren't as true as they claim to be. Hopefully they will not attack the plastic track the way stock tires do. 

One thing I did not like at all is the mold mark is on the outside of the tire vice the inside.

Conclusion - They are another tire to add to your selection for racing AFX/MT or XTs. Since dialing in this type car requires different tire sizes the .480 is another selection and there may be times when you will need them. I personally still give PVTs the edge due to their better racing compound and truness

http://www.pennvalleyhobbycenter.com/slotcars/supplies/tires/siliconetires.htm

Roger Corrie


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

That would be less then a .010" lift of the chassis Roger,not .020".
464 to 480 would only raise the chassis .008" not .016".
Axle is in the center of the tire,not on top of tire,so you have to split the tire size differance in half to get the amount the chassis is raised :wave:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Oops Good catch Hornet.

Roger Corrie


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

This is not meant to hijack this post but (I hope) enhance it.

Someone else posted on the AJ's tires, in fact I believe it was actually an entire post on those tires, anyways from what I was seeing there it looks like .435-.440 would be the right size to go with although I cannot say that I would know for a fact because I don't run that size as of yet. I do like the AJ's tires overall just wish they were bigger, closer to the .435-.440 that was spoken of in the other post thus lowering the car approx. .015

I know nothing of the JEL Claws unfortunately.


----------

